# Woo Hoo, I got Sox....



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

This breeders husband contacted me 20 mins ago! Asked me to get my friend to go around before he goes to work, And he will hand Sox over to her! Give a full reciept!
He has said he is so sorry, He said you still wanted him after knowing he was not full chi! He did not know his wife was doing this, He is going to get people address that she ahs taken money off and repay them back, They are both his dog's! He said to me that he feels awful! He said you were so excited... I said he is my baby! 
I got him! He is mine, I pick him up on way through to blackpool... Thank god her husband has a brain!
Thank god that I have him......
My friend is going to look after him until I pick him up! I feel so happy right now, He is still on anti botics and steriods for strangles, But he is not that bad!
sox is my main concern he needs to be in a stable enviroment, he is a little pup not something to hand around like what the breeder was doing.
Fingers crossed all is well, Have had text she has sox.. She said he looks okay, A bit thin, But other than that he seems okay.. Lets hope the vet gives him a clean bill of health!
I owe my friend a big present for this...She has made me so happy....


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

How fantastic.


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

She is at vets now with Him...had another text... Fingers crossed he is okay,


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wonderful news,all is ok now he's with your friend no going back now.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

That's great! Can't wait to hear how he makes out at the vet....


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's wonderful! Very happy it worked out for you.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

lol I couldn't have dealt with all the drama. I would have been done when he got puppy strangles. Post pictures soon! Glad you got him and I hope it all works out.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Great news! Good luck


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

sandymaynard said:


> This breeders husband contacted me 20 mins ago! Asked me to get my friend to go around before he goes to work, And he will hand Sox over to her! Give a full reciept!
> He has said he is so sorry, He said you still wanted him after knowing he was not full chi! He did not know his wife was doing this, He is going to get people address that she ahs taken money off and repay them back, They are both his dog's! He said to me that he feels awful! He said you were so excited... I said he is my baby!
> I got him! He is mine, I pick him up on way through to blackpool... Thank god her husband has a brain!
> Thank god that I have him......
> ...


Umm Im confused..... I thought the breeder didnt know your friend was the one that was now interested in sox.. Did the man give you your deposit back?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That is so awesome! I am so happy for you. I am glad the husband now know what his wife has been doing so she can't do this to anyone else. Glad you kept trying to get him even with all the weirdness and bother. Hoping he has a great vet check-up.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I wonder how he did all this without her knowing about it. It all sounds strange to me but if you're happy that's what matters! I'm glad you're giving little Sox a great home


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

YoQuiero said:


> I wonder how he did all this without her knowing about it. It all sounds strange to me but if you're happy that's what matters! I'm glad you're giving little Sox a great home


I agree very weird..I bet the lady will be mad when she finds out that the puppy is gone!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

great news!! glad you have him!!

how old is he?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So happy for you!! It was meant to be.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hm....very interesting. hope he comes out with a clean bill of health! let us know!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Glad all worked out for you. Please be careful though, this turn of events have left me with a bit of a bad feeling. I think if it were me I would have rather the friend bought him straight up and the lady never to have been the wiser. What a very strange situation?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

This sounds really weird, I'm glad I got your dog.. but someone else was right, a ton of drama.
I'm confused but keep us posted.


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi everybody,
Yes he knocked the deposit off the price of Sox, She was out shopping when he called me back! She is going to go mad when she finds out! Jenny my friend texted me, Sox got clean bill of health, Other than the minor case of strangles, he is healthy and his heart etc are fine,
He weigh's 1lb 6oz's, He is 9 weeks old!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow what a rollercoaster to say the least!!
I am glad it worked out in your favour in the end though. 

So when will you be bringing him home then?


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm confused. I must have missed something.
Last I read you were excited to get Sox and shopping for him, 
then I saw a post this morning about another chi pup you wanted?
Now this about the breeder lol What did I miss??
Did the breeder give him to someone else? and now the husband gave him to you?
This leaves me with a serious bad feeling. The woman very well might try to take Sox back.
I am confused lol I will wait to be filled in on what happened. Keep me posted! lol


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

the saga continues, very odd


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> I'm confused. I must have missed something.
> Last I read you were excited to get Sox and shopping for him,
> then I saw a post this morning about another chi pup you wanted?
> Now this about the breeder lol What did I miss??
> ...


we're all confused!!!! LOL :daisy:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> we're all confused!!!! LOL :daisy:


amen to that!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I am still wondering why she didnt just sell him to you in the first place too? lol
Yep it's a strange one alright.
Wonder what her hubby will say to her aswell about scamming folk.
Unless he is in on that wee scheme, but couldnt be bothered with the hassle this time.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Shes a weird one! lol 

(The breeder btw  lol)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Terri said:


> I am still wondering why she didnt just sell him to you in the first place too? lol
> Yep it's a strange one alright.
> Wonder what her hubby will say to her aswell about scamming folk.
> Unless he is in on that wee scheme, but couldnt be bothered with the hassle this time.


left me more confused! LOL!!! oh man...what a confusing buy. is she just a crazy person and the hubbie is normal? hehe o_o;;


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Tracilea
Sox ended up getting strangles, Then the breeder decided she was going to keep him and my deposit, I had a good friend go around there making out she wanted to look at pups, This breeder offered her Sox to buy, And said that no one had picked him,
After many phone calls being ignored and many email's, And taking advice off people here I deceided to start looking elsewhere for another puppy.. I made one last ditch attempt to get sox by calling the husband,
He answered and told me he would ring me back, He did so earlier, and asked if my friend could go and pick sox up and pay what was left to pay! She has done this bless her!
He has had a vet check from friends vet and got clean bill of health except from mild strangles, I think that is it all answered


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

if she ignored phone calls and emails that must of meant she changed her mind and had someone else settle for sox. atleast the hubbie had a heart! i think i understand now! phew...but hat is strangles? never heard of it


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im still confused.....does the husband know that the friend came around the first time to "fake" look at the puppies? Or does he think thta he really sold the puppy to your friend & not you? The whole thing is confusing to me


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes.. what AppleBlossom said! LOL


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

The husband I told the truth about that my friend went to look at the pups was a fake to see if she was offered Sox, He knew nothing and was surprised that she would do such a thing! He asked did I know why she had done this? I answered no!
He seem's like he is normal, Maybe she has run credit card bills up or a shopoholic or a gambler and she was trying to get money to pay these off behind the husband back without him knowing!


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

So glad you got him finally. That 'breeder' is a nightmare - Glad it has all worked out in the end. When will you be picking him up from your friend?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats, I'm so pleased you got your lil baby in the end. x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> if she ignored phone calls and emails that must of meant she changed her mind and had someone else settle for sox. atleast the hubbie had a heart! i think i understand now! phew...but hat is strangles? never heard of it


You can read more about puppy strangles here: http://www.petplace.com/dogs/puppy-strangles/page1.aspx

Generally, it's not a big deal. Our vet thinks Oakley had a random bout of it AFTER 4 months of age but it was VERY mild and a tish of steroids and benadryl made the swelling go away in less than a day. Generally, it affects larger breeds more commonly, and because they are bigger, it tends to get bad before its noticeable. Because Oakley is so small, I noticed right away and she never had any sort of real effect from it. We got lucky. I honestly don't know if she actually had puppy strangles or if she just ate a bumblebee or something and it made her swell. Vet never did skin scrapings as she recovered so quickly. So...puppy strangles ... yes, a real thing. Common in small breeds? No. I bet the dumb sox breeder was lying. She sounds like a right quick evil woman.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ok Im super confused now..isnt this post about Sox & this is a picture of him? THe thread was made on 4-13-2010 & the puppy is just over 2 weeks old..Its sox right? 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=50266


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Ahh Bless Sox is asleep, Jenny said he had a little drink a bit of food, Burns puppy food, And then just curled up and dozed off! Her two chi's she breeds them once every 18 months, All cleo wants to do is mother him! 
I will be picking him up on 19th may so I get time alone with him! Without Pickle and Winnie being around! As they will both want to play mummy to him!
Jenny said he is a lovely cuddly full of kisses little man!
Ahh she will take some photo's over nexyt couple of day's and send them on!
This is the time when a best friends steps up to the plate! Bless her,


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

sandymaynard said:


> Ahh Bless Sox is asleep, Jenny said he had a little drink a bit of food, Burns puppy food, And then just curled up and dozed off! Her two chi's she breeds them once every 18 months, All cleo wants to do is mother him!
> I will be picking him up on 19th may so I get time alone with him! Without Pickle and Winnie being around! As they will both want to play mummy to him!
> Jenny said he is a lovely cuddly full of kisses little man!
> Ahh she will take some photo's over nexyt couple of day's and send them on!
> This is the time when a best friends steps up to the plate! Bless her,


Why do you have to wait until the 19th?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> ok Im super confused now..isnt this post about Sox & this is a picture of him? THe thread was made on 4-13-2010 & the puppy is just over 2 weeks old..Its sox right?
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=50266


now i'm confused...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> ok Im super confused now..isnt this post about Sox & this is a picture of him? THe thread was made on 4-13-2010 & the puppy is just over 2 weeks old..Its sox right?
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=50266


Yeah this is confusing the hell out of me now.
How can he be 9 weeks lol


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Terri said:


> Yeah this is confusing the hell out of me now.
> How can he be 9 weeks lol


I know I actually sat here counting the weeks but there is no way he can go from 2 to 9 weeks in a matter of days!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> now i'm confused...


haha me too!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Sandy where art thou?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Terri said:


> Sandy where art thou?


yes sandy where are you????


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry had to let Pickle out for a wee, back now,


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

okay, so is the dog 4 weeks old or 9 weeks old? inquiring minds want to know, that's all...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> okay, so is the dog 4 weeks old or 9 weeks old? inquiring minds want to know, that's all...


yes 4 weeks or 9 weeks which is it?


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

her husband told Me that he is 9 weeks old,
But his wife told me the age when I did the thing about sox, Now I am bl**dy confused now,
As that would make him 4 and a bit weeks, way too young to be standing on his own feet let alone away from his mum! I would believe the husband more than his wife, buit now i am wondering and worrying...
Question what is the best way to tell a pup's age?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

This WHOLE situation is way weird. It's easy to tell the difference in a pup between 4 & 9 weeks. If you get & post a pic...we'll be able to tell.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

sandymaynard said:


> her husband told Me that he is 9 weeks old,
> But his wife told me the age when I did the thing about sox, Now I am bl**dy confused now,
> As that would make him 4 and a bit weeks, way too young to be standing on his own feet let alone away from his mum! I would believe the husband more than his wife, buit now i am wondering and worrying...
> Question what is the best way to tell a pup's age?


ok really?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

For the moment it doesn't hugely matter - your friends vet has checked him over and is happy with him and your friend is also an experienced chi owner. Just enjoy the thought of getting him


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

i am worried now about his age! That is a difference of 4 and half weeks between what the husband said and what his wife said, God i am so confused and worried now


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

You saw him yourself though right?
So surely you would know if he was really young then.
I went to visit my Darla when she was 3 weeks, then 6, then 8.
He would have been teeny weeny when you saw him.

Am seriously confused sorry.


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

i would not say he was small when i saw him, If i had to guess I would say he was about 3 and half inches to 4 inches when I first saw him! He has chunky leg's not thin legs. 
that is why I asked if he was a full chi when I saw him as he was quite big.
I know when I met Jenny pups last year they were tiny little baby's, I have phoned Jenny and asked her how old she thinks he is?
She said had be been full chi she would say at least 10 to 16 weeks, But she said because he is mixed with jack russell she does not know,
He is the size that Cleo was when she picked her up age 12 weeks old...She said he is not like fumbling around to walk, he walks perfect. He has no problem crunching dry food food, 
She said she will take some good photo's over the next few days so then everybody can see and we can try and work out if the husband or his wife was telling the truth about their age,


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Sandy, since Sox was at the vet, they would know his age from examining him...
I hope you work out his age. If he is only 4 weeks, his needs will certainly be different 
than at 9 weeks.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That first pic you posted he looked teeny so cant be 9 weeks already.
Ah well i guess we will all be able to see this wee guy in the next day or so when your pal takes the pics eh.
Hopefully he is ok to be away from his mummy.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

If he is 1lbs 6oz at 9 weeks...is that small for a chi/jack russel mix? I don't know much about jack russels (I hope I got the mixed breed right!) or their sizes. Obviously that weight for a 9wo Chi would be average so if it just took after more of a Chi it wouldn't be questionable. But yeah...the vet would have had a better idea of age than anything. At any rate I can't wait to see pictures of him.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

In the pic posted in the other thread he looks to be about 3 weeks of age. That would make him about 5 weeks now. He is probably just now weaning. But will have some teeth. He may be chewing kibbles now, but I'd give him canned food until he is at least 6 to 7 weeks old to make sure he is getting enough. Just use the same brand as the kibble he's eating, same protein. Best wishes with your new baby!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

TLI said:


> In the pic posted in the other thread he looks to be about 3 weeks of age.



I can hardly even SEE the pic. I think I need glasses...oh wait, I have some I just don't wear them! :tard: ROFL!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Geesh, if he is really only 5 weeks old, he should NOT be away from his mother. Esp if he indeed is part JRT, those are often naughty dogs that need proper mom-litter socialization! I hope it works out for you...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

A Vet can only estimate age.  They go by teeth, condition of teeth, and other factors.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MChis said:


> I can hardly even SEE the pic. I think I need glasses...oh wait, I have some I just don't wear them! :tard: ROFL!


I need glasses too! :wink: The pic is very small. But you can tell by the way he is kinda laying there. His eyes are open, so that makes me think past 2 weeks, but no real coordination in his legs it seems. At 4 weeks they start toddling a bit, so that makes me think along the lines of 3.  I went from a more developmental aspect.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Could the breeder have sent a younger pic of him as it was what she had and didn't want to bother taking an other?


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

I think it is a younger picture of him when I asked her she said it was a week or two old the picture, god I am so confused, As if he is underage, then he is way too young to be away from mum, ! I kept bugging for up to date ones and she kept saying I will take some, jenny says he seems okay! But I have said about tinned meat! She is now worried as well incase of his age, she told the vet around 9 weeks and he did not say anything, Just said that for a mix he is a bit underweight but for a chi perfect weight!
God even more confused! 
jenny did say that there is no way that he has been wormed as his tummy is sucked in, she has given him drontol liquid i think it is spelt, And she said hopefully that will help!
i hope to go and visit him at jenny's on saturday or sunday! Xrs the other half will be looking after Pickle and Winnie while I go and visit! Jenny just said not to worry we will sort this!
We are both going to contact Rspca tomorrow and see what they can do, The husband seemed okay and not a liar, It is his wife who is, i just don't understand why?
I have booked Holiday away for me and Sox so that we can have bonding time together,


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Why's your friend keeping him til the 19th of May? You can't have him sooner?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Why isn't sox with you and why is he at your friends house? You said you couldn't pick him up until the 19th of May? Why so late? And then you said you are going to go visit him Saturday or Sunday? Why don't you just pick him up and take him home when you see him next? He is going to bond to your friend if she has him for the next few weeks! And you are taking a vacation with just you and Sox? Why? He can't bond with you at your house? Just curious.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Puppies stomachs get suck in when they are hungry. lol Billy's was sucked in when I got him until I fed him and he had been wormed regularly. But you are probably right, he hasn't been wormed.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Sandy if I was you - I would be sitting with a glass of wine and planning away about little Sox!! The vet was happy with him and your friend is experienced with little dogs, so don't be stressing - I am sure it will all work out well 

This thread has turned into a hundred questions - LOL! Go relax and plan!!


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

I have planneed a week away, For a couple of reason's, I have prebooked a holiday for me and sox so that we can bond together, 
I want to be able to spend time just me and him! I am going to see him to see how he is, I have set this holiday up so we can have some alone time, As when I am at home, I have nieces and nephews around and friends visiting all the time in and out of the house, this is why I want to be able to spend just a few day's just me and him! 
hi Aquarious,
I am off to bed,My head is swimming with all manner of stuff at minute! I will have a glass tomorrow and sit and relax!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

G'night Sandy!! The holiday sounds wonderful!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm just very relieved for you , so glad its worked out OK, i was so sad for you reading all the posts.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

It has turned into a load of questions, but that is because it has got very confusing and doesnt seem to add up in a lot of ways.

It's good you are off to see him Saturday and can take lots of pics too. lol 
This boy sox is famous on here now. haha!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

This whole thing is super confusing...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't think you have to worry about him bonding with you, I have 6 kids at home and my adopted brother was living with me and all the other dogs and cats here and every one of the dogs bonded to me no problem, it's like we are all attached at the hip. lol


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

who's on second??


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

What is going on??


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

thats awesome!!!! hope hes healthy i can't bother to read thru all 10 pages to find out lol


----------



## SageLee (Apr 13, 2010)

Yay, so glad you got him!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Keep in mind that it can be very confusing and sometimes upsetting for a puppy to be shuffled around. IMO, you should go ahead and bring him home when you see him so he can adjust to you and your family as well as the surroundings he will be living in. JMHO ;-)


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yep Sandy, I would bring him home Saturday as well when you see him, no need to wait.
When they are so tiny you can carry them all over in your arms anyhow.
AJ bonded with me just fine in a house of 6. In fact he's tucked into my shirt right now while I type this! ha ha


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

jan896 said:


> who's on second??


Exactly ! At first I thought it was just me, who was not understanding this..but wow..so much going on here.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Kudos to you for putting up with all this..


I would of said screw it a long time ago, and have i made it this far - I think I'd be taking him right back and asking for my money.

This is waayy too much drama I could ever handle, it seems like it's one thing after the next with this breeder. It would make me a little concerned about how healthy a pup I'm getting, and if the run arounds are really worth it.

Again, just how I would of handled the situation.

All the power to you...!! Hope everything turns okay in the end.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i would bring him home too!!! too much stress going here and there when u just wanna settle down and figure out where ur momma went off to when u got snatched by another human with no tail! o_o


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My guess on the "age" issue is that the breeder started lying about their age to say they're older. That makes it easier to pass them off as "full chihuahuas". Saying a 5 or 6 week puppy is 9 weeks old would make them appear average in size for a chihuahua. I seriously doubt that Sox is 9 weeks old.

The so-called breeder then tells people she is holding them until they are 11 or 12 weeks old, acting like she gives a [email protected] about them, but really, is only keeping them till probably 7 weeks. 

I'm sorry, but if I were you, I would run fast and far away from this situation! 

There are plenty of good quality healthy puppys out there and trust me, you'll bond just fine with one of them.

At this point lol, I wouldn't even be surprised if your friend decided to keep Sox at the rate things have been going. I just really hope you are ready for the complications that could come from certain actions that have occurred. If I had puppys and found out that one went somewhere that I didn't intend for it to, I WOULD BE LIVID, good breeder or bad!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG my head is spinning after all those threads!! lol
I understand now what happened.
Though I am confused again as to why you are not bringing him home with you when you go and see him on saturday.
I understand about the bonding and stuff but really, I have 5 children, 4 dogs (including Cujo) 2 cats and a hubby here lol and I bonded great with Cujo. You hold them alot at first so you bond good. We've had Cujo for about a month now (give or take a few days lol) and even still every morning he snuggles with me while I am on the comp (which is why my morning posts have no caps as I am typing one handed! LOL!). I take the dogs out pee when I get up, then feed them all, then get kids breakfast and lunches ready and get the kids ready and off to school, then I get my tea and sit on the comp for an hour or so cuddling with Cujo before I begin my cleaning. When I clean I also take Cujo into whatever room I am cleaning and close the door so I can keep an eye on him and he can stay close to me. Then by lunch he is ready to go for a nap in his crate.
Don't worrry, dispite busy house holds you will bond. And I think you will bond better if he is with you right away as opposed to waiting.
In reguards to size, at 8 weeks , Luna (chi/jrt mix, i THINK) was around the 3 pound mark, give or take some oz. She was pretty big from the start. I know her breeder put up early pics of her to make her look smaller and more chi. I was quite surprised when I went to get her at her size. But I thought maybe she was just going through a chubby puppy phase as the breeder DID say she was eatting food but still tried (and succeeded) to nurse from mom chi.
Anyway, if Sox is going to be with anyone, it might as well be you. You can still have your time alone with him when you have booked your vacation


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

This thread is going around in circles  so it is being closed

but here is a summary -
Sandy's friend bought Sox for her, he has been seen by a vet who is happy with him. Sandy is going to see him on Saturday or Sunday to see how he is. She will be collecting him on the 19th and is planning a holiday for just her and him!
Sandy enjoy him and be sure to post some photos!


----------

